# Welcome to my world



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You accept "Inshallah" as a flight-confirmation.
* You never eat before 22:00 clock at night.
* You wear a sweater in 26 degrees.
... * You see a "no problem" as a clear sign that you still have to check several times.
* You think a speed limit as a useless piece of advice.
* You think carpets should be hanging on walls.
* You know which side of the "shawerma" you've got to unwrap first.
* You are wearing a jacket in a building and take it off when you go out.
* You can give complete directions without a street name.
* Your telephone and satellite cable comes in from the balcony.
* You hoard a considerable stock of household candles and drinking water.
* Every Taxi driver knows where you live when you are too drunk to remember it yourself.
* Your water is cut off you don’t complain you just put on more deodorant and go to the pub.
* A workman comes to fix something you have to lend him the tools and then show him what to do with them.
* You are not surprised to see a goat/ in a passenger seat/back of the car.
* You consider it normal for the same section of the road to be dug up 3 times by contractors in the space of a few weeks.
* You can receive every TV station crystal clear except the local one.
* You get used to using the cold water tap to get hot water during the summer (and when your electricity socket flashes blue whenever you put in a plug).
* You think Pepsi begins with a "B" (and Blease!!).
* You think that a box of kleenex belongs on every dinner table (and in every car).
* You understand that when someone says "Bukra (tomorrow), Insha'Allah" to you it really means "Sometime during this calendar year"...if you are lucky!
* Opening a bank account with the air -con guy working in the background, his mate brings in his lunch and they sit there eating (security???).
* 5 people turn up to change a tap washer, but they haven't got a tap, and the only tool they have is a hammer and they want you to give them lunch before they start.
* You don't think anything of phoning the chemist to send you some antibiotics that you have prescribed to yourself, and not via doctor.
* You expect to have a fight with a taxi driver about the fare and you are surprised if you don't.
* Driving at 150mph seems almost too slow
* A biro or pen or piece of cotton wool are effective methods for fixing most hosehold problems
* Its normal to give someone a 'missed call' as a way of saying hello, instead of actually picking up the phone, dialling and saying hello
* Its normal to leave the car engine running and smoking a cigarette whilst filling up your car
* Hearing 4 year old children still out and running around at midnight on a school night means they will have an early night!
* Being on 'camel watch' when driving through the desert
* You consider it normal to see two camels being taken for a drive in the back of a pick-up truck


----------



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Apart from the 26 degrees, and swapping camel for donkey, it could almost be Norfolk!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You accept "Inshallah" as a flight-confirmation.
> * You never eat before 22:00 clock at night.
> * You wear a sweater in 26 degrees.
> ... * You see a "no problem" as a clear sign that you still have to check several times.
> ...



Lol....you've nicked my post.....it's in the shisha cafe


----------

